# USB Port.



## ChrisC (May 27, 2012)

You know what is missing from smartphones? The ability to plug USB storage devices in. It would only need one USB port. It would be a useful feature for me at least.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 29, 2012)

Seems to be lacking in a lot of tablets to sadly, its one of the main reasons I've also not caved in and got an Ipad


----------



## Crispy (May 29, 2012)

USB sockets are huge compared to phones


----------



## RaverDrew (May 29, 2012)

Some recent phones have included USB host/USB OTG capabilities


----------



## mincepie (May 29, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Some recent phones have included USB host/USB OTG capabilities


Indeed. Although not very many.
I bought a second hand  Orange San Francisco £50 - with the idea of re- flashing it with some open source version of Android that will allow this.
Then when I am on holiday I can use it to back up my digital camera -plug in the card and copy the images to USB stick or another card.
I followed the guides online and so far all I have done is brick the phone. Won't boot! Fail.  Found some other guides on how to de-brick it...on the "to do" list.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_On-The-Go


----------



## joustmaster (May 29, 2012)

Or just have a memory card that you can get to, with out pulling the battery out


----------



## pogofish (May 29, 2012)

Artaxerxes said:


> Seems to be lacking in a lot of tablets to sadly, its one of the main reasons I've also not caved in and got an Ipad


 
You can get a USB dongle that plugs into the IPad socket.  I find it quite useful for uploading from cameras/cards, although it may not be compatible with all portable hard discs and other devices - But it will read from both my  HDs.


----------



## ChrisC (May 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> USB sockets are huge compared to phones


 
Yes I know that's why I suggested one. I think today's phones can accommodate that.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2012)

ChrisC said:


> Yes I know that's why I suggested one. I think today's phones can accommodate that.


 
it wuld make phones thicker which most manufactures would hate


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 2, 2012)

So there is no way to have a phone independent of a standard PC or Mac. You have to copy things on to the phone through said sources. Would have been nice to directly connect my phone to my USB HDD. Oh well! Mind you I guess there is cloud storing and retrieval via a phone on it's own.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd like 3 ports: SD card, micro USB, and micro HDMI or micro DP. Plug your phone into a monitor and USB hub and you're ready to go. I expect Microsoft will be aiming for this in Windows 9 or 10.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 7, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I'd like 3 ports: SD card, micro USB, and micro HDMI or micro DP. Plug your phone into a monitor and USB hub and you're ready to go. I expect Microsoft will be aiming for this in Windows 9 or 10.



The LG Optimus 2X has all of those. Unfortunately, I wouldn't recommend it as a purchase.


----------

